# se souvenir de / se rappeler



## sucigdem

Quelle est la differance entre

"se souvenir" et "se rapelle",

en anglais s'il vous plait?

Merci d'avance...

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. This thread focuses on the meaning and translation of those two verbs. If you want to discuss the grammatical aspects – especially the presence or absence of the preposition _de_ – see FR: se rappeler (de?) / se souvenir de on the grammar forum.


----------



## Nico5992

Just a little precision: "se souvenir" is intransitive --> Je me souviens *de* quelque chose.
while "se rappeler" is (mainly) transitive --> Je me rappelle quelque chose.


----------



## charlie2

(a)So, in the context of my first French class after the long holiday, I said to the teacher when being asked a question : Je ne me souviens de rien. This sentence is the same as : Je ne me rappelle rien. Are these two sentences good?
(b)I cannot remember his answer.
=Je ne me souviens pas de sa reponse.
=Je ne me rappelle pas sa reponse?
(c)I don't know if I should squeeze in here a question on "rappeler" which has been bothering me.
e.g.This song reminds me of Benji.= Ce chant me rappelle Benji.
     This song reminds me of him. (i.e. we have to use the pronoun "him")
      = ?
Thank you.


----------



## Nico5992

charlie2 said:
			
		

> (a)So, in the context of my first French class after the long holiday, I said to the teacher when being asked a question : Je ne me souviens de rien. This sentence is the same as : Je ne me rappelle rien. Are these two sentences good?


yep


> (b)I cannot remember his answer.
> =Je ne me souviens pas de sa reponse.
> =Je ne me rappelle pas sa reponse?


perfect


> (c)I don't know if I should squeeze in here a question on "rappeler" which has been bothering me.
> e.g.This song reminds me of Benji.= Ce chant me rappelle Benji.


no problem so far (note that, it's not "se rappeler" anymore but "rappeler")


> This song reminds me of him. (i.e. we have to use the pronoun "him")
> = ?
> Thank you.


In this latter case, I wouldn't use "se rappeler", but rather:
Ce chant me fait penser à lui.
There probably is a correct use of "rappeler" here, but it doesn't occur to me right now -- not proud of it. I'll think about it and be right back.


----------



## renel

Right on "se souvenir de" and "se rappeler quelque chose". As for the translation in English: "To remember" (I remember him - I remember my trip to France). And "je ne me rappelle pas de sa réponse" is a mistake; common, but a mistake nonetheless.
As for the translation of "this song reminds me of him", "cette chanson me fait penser à lui", although a better translation would be "Je pense à lui quand j'entends cette chanson". French prefers to be proactive rather than passive.


----------



## sucigdem

For a final consideration,

which verb should be used to mean "it reminds me"

and which one to mean "i remember"

I'm terribly confused. Cause I got some examples with these two verbs

just like this:

Il ne se rapelle plus son nom.
Nous nous souvenons des vacances en Italie.
Elle se rapelle avoir participé a son succés.
Ils se souviennent de son courage.
Should I consider this sentences just the issue of the article "de",

Should I confirm that if there is a "de", I should use "se souvenir"?

and

If there isn't I should use se "rappeler"

Thank you all.


----------



## renel

1) "it reminds me" = Cela me rappelle, as in "it reminds me I have to go to the bank" = "cela me rappelle que je dois aller à la banque". Whereas "it reminds me of France" = "Cela me fait penser à la France"

2) Which one for I remember? It depends what follows. Is it a souvenir or a remembrance. In your examples, "il ne se rappelle plus son nom", I would rather say "il ne se souvient pas de son nom", but the others are OK. 

Indeed, "de" should be the determinant factor. As I said, there are colloquial uses of these two, but there is definitively a grammatical point with "de".

Hope I helped.


----------



## Anorwen

Is there a difference in meaning between these two words? Are there cases when one can be used but not the other?


----------



## marie_h

The difference is not in meaning, the important thing is to _remember_ (intended pun!) that:

Je me rappelle quelque c*hose* (verbe transitif direct)
Je me souviens *de* quelque chose (verbe intransitif)
Yet it's very common to hear French people use:

 Je me *rappelle de* quelque chose....


----------



## Mycall

Other différences are: "Je m'en souviens"   "Je me le rappelle"   although you'll often hear "Je m'en rappelle"


----------



## Agnès E.

Very true!
Then, just to make things crystal clear:

- Je *me rappelle mon prof de maths*, qui était si gentil !
- Je *me souviens de mon prof de maths*, qui était si gentil !

- Et le prof de maths ?
- Oh, je *m'en souviens*, il était si gentil ! / Oh, je *me souviens de lui*, il était si gentil !
- Oh, je *me le rappelle*, il était si gentil ! / Oh, je *me le rappelle*, il était si gentil ! (just one way to say it).


----------



## beri

I think "se rappeler" can convey an idea of regret


> Je me rappelle ma mère, qui, lorsque j'étais à la maternelle, venait me chercher avec une glace tous les jours, qu'il vente, qu'il pleuve, qu'il neige...


It has the meaning of "se remémorer" here


----------



## macta123

Are they exactly synonyms? OR are they used differently acc. to context?


----------



## Amyyy

je pense que "souvenir" c'est pour des choses plus lointaines ou alors des choses pour lesquelles on a un sentiment.
Je me souviens de l'odeur dans la cuisine de ma grand mère par exemple
"se rappeller" c'est plus pour des choses courantes
example : je ne me rappelle plus ou j'ai mis mes clés.
Mais les deux sont quand meme interchangeables.


----------



## GGDPower

definitely synonyms.

But I would use "se rappeler" for things that are not important and not far in the past (rendez-vous, speach..) and "se souvenir" for important old memories. But that's only my point of view, most people use them with no distinction.

Paul


----------



## Aupick

Two wonderfully concurring replies!

One other difference is that "se rappeler" takes a direct object (se rappeler qqch), whereas "se souvenir" is followed by "de" (se souvenir de qqch).


----------



## smells

hey,
I'd just like to know if there is a rule as to when you should use :

souvenir or rappeller ?? meaning 'to remember'

I hear them both being used frequently but i hesitate as to which one i should use when speaking.
Do they mean exactly the same thing or is there a difference?

Thanks for your help x x x


----------



## Gil

The meaning is similar, but the construction different
se souvenir de quelque chose
se rappeler quelque chose (whitout the de)
It's easy to say "se rappeler de", but it is wrong.


----------



## smells

ok thanks very much. 
So as long as i say 'souvenir DE' or 'rappeler', it doesn't matter which one i use. 
Thanks for clearing that up for me!


----------



## superseal

Question about use of se souvenir de qqch:
If you were to ask "Est-ce que tu souviens de ton dernier anniversaire?"
would the response be
"Oui, je m'en souviens" or "Je me souviens de lui" or both?


----------



## Fabrice26

"Je m'en souviens" is the correct response
btw, "Est-ce que tu *te* souviens de ton dernier anniversaire?" (maybe just a typo)


----------



## DaveTraveler

beri said:


> I think "se rappeler" can convey an idea of regret
> 
> It has the meaning of "se remémorer" here


 

This is incorrect. Both "se rappeler" and "se souvenir" can convey regrets, it all depends what you remember.

One of the most nostalgic and beautiful French _chanson_ ever written was sung by Yves Montand: "Les feuilles mortes". If that's not regret... ("souvenirs" is even tied to "regrets" here): 

"Les Feuilles Mortes :
Oh, je voudrais tant que tu *te souviennes*
*Des jours heureux où nous étions amis*
En ce temps-là la vie était plus belle
Et le soleil plus brûlant qu'aujourd'hui.

[...]


----------



## DenisedeSEA

Bonjour,

I would like to find the best equivalent for the sentence : "I remember waking up in the middle of the night." 

Here are my attempts:

Je me rappelle m'être réveillé(e) au milieu de la nuit.

or: Je me souviens de m'être réveillé(e) au milieu de la nuit.

Are both verbs interchangeable in this sentence or is one construction preferable to the other?

Merci!


----------



## smallseb

In this case I really think they could fit both. 

But, when I say it myself I'd use "rappelle" if I told the story to someone, or something not really important about somthing. I'd rather use "souviens" when explaining a story and talk to myself, or write it in a book. It would ask for more personal entries in my mermory. 

By the way, the "de" that you're using in 





> Je me souviens de m'être réveillé(e) au milieu de la nuit.


 could be deleted depending the sentence and the contexte :  
je me souviens m'être réveillé en sueur
je me souviens de m'être senti menacé


----------



## traherne

I thought it would be better to bump an old thread rather than start a new one - hope that's ok.

Question: Why do we say "Tu te rappelles DE moi?" instead of "Tu te rappelles moi?"


----------



## Pikathulu

Simple : we don't say "Tu te rappelles de ..."  ; we say "tu te souviens de ..." . That's the whole point of post #2.


----------



## traherne

Which is why I'm asking why I've seen "Tu te rappelles DE moi" more times than I could count - including on these very boards -, unless you're saying it's wrong (In which case, shame on those francophones for confusing me even further).


----------



## Pikathulu

You are right on this one. Some people so *say *it, when they *shouldn't*. Thinking of it, it is not seldom encountered in oral speech for some obscure reason, but it is wrong!


----------



## jamesjaime

I'm struggling with the difference in meaning between the following:

*Se souvenir de ...:
*


_Je me souviens de ça
_
_Je m'en souviens
_
_Je me souviens qu'il avait tort_

... all mean "to remember", right?

is this the same as *se rappeler de* ...?



_Je me rappelle de ça
_
_Je m'en rappelle
_
_Je me rappelle qu'il avait tort._

... this also means "to remember?"


and then rappeler not being reflexive ...




_Tu me rappelles de ça
_
_Tu m'en rappelles
_
_ça me rappelle qu'il avait tort_

... does this mean "to remind"?

and I'm guessing that you cannot say


_Tu me souviens de ça 
_
_Tu m'en souviens  
_
_ça me souvient qu'il avait tort _

..."that reminds me?"


I'd really appreciate the distinction!

Merci


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

D'abord, on ne dit pas _se rappeler *de *quelque chose_  mais _se rappeler__ quelque chose_ 

Ensuite _rappeler _peut ne pas être réfléchi (_rappeler quelque chose à quelqu'un_), _se souvenir_ est, lui, toujours réfléchi.


----------



## jamesjaime

Alors, ça veut dire que l'on peut dire:

_Je me souviens de ça
Je me souviens que ça s'est passé
_
et

_Je rappelle que ça s'est passé
ça me rappelle toi ...._ (that reminds me of you)

Et tous les deux sont du même sens?

Ou plutot se souvenir = to remember
et rappeller = to remind?

Alors, pardon, j'y vois plus clair:

_Je me souviens de...
Je me souviens que ..._

(I remember + noun
I remember that ...)

puis

_Je me rapelle ça
Je me rapelle que .._.

(I remember + noun
I remember that ...)

puis

_ça me rappelle de ...
ça me rappelle que ..._

(That reminds me of + noun
That reminds me that ....)

??

C'est ça la bonne usage?


----------



## Micia93

you can't say "ça me rappelle de faire quelque chose" but "ça me rappelle que je dois faire quelque chose"
if you mean somebody or a place, you can't say "ça me rappelle de lui" but "*je* me rappelle de lui". If you mean that some external element makes you remind him, use neither "rappeler", nor "se rappeler" nor "se souvenir", but "ça me fait penser à lui"
_Tu me rappelles de ça  => _"tu me fais penser à ça"

_Tu m'en rappelles  => _"tu me le rappelles"


----------



## mariebd

Be carefull because "rappeler" means "call back" 
your questions are about "se rappeller" ou "se souvenir" which differs the same as "remember" and "remind"
the syntax rules are quite complicated for these two verbs ...  even french native make mistakes !


----------



## Mauricet

> even *F*rench native make mistakes !


Mais je crois que notre amie Micia exagère en disant





> you can't say "ça me rappelle de faire quelque chose"


alors que ça me semble correct. C'est _*de* faire quelque chose_ le COD de _ça me rappelle_. Le Petit Robert appelle ça « infinitif complément d'objet de verbe transitif » (comme dans _Cessez *de* parler !_).


----------



## snarkhunter

Oui, je suis absolument d'accord avec *MauriceT* (... le contraire serait d'ailleurs _linguistiquement périlleux_ !). Il est impératif de bien faire la différence entre le COD du verbe rappeler (sans "de") et les fonctions incidentes qui peuvent être confondues avec - comme ici.

De fait, on peut trouver en français une formulation "je m'en rappelle" qui soit tout à fait valide.

Exemple :
_"De belles journées, je m'en rappelle beaucoup."_

... parce qu'on est bien toujours dans le cadre d'un COD. Mais c'est la présence d'un _pronom_ complément qui rend légitime cette construction.


----------



## Micia93

donc vous diriez tous les deux : "ça me rappelle d'aller au boulot ce matin" ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Pour ma part, je pense que je n'utiliserais jamais cette construction, mais bien "ça me fait penser à" ou "ça me rappelle que je dois".


----------



## Micia93

alors on est d'accord Snark!

Mauricet, tu trouverais correct de dire : "ça me rappelle de téléphoner à mon patron cet après-midi" ?


----------



## Mauricet

Oui, je trouverais ça correct, et je dirais facilement _Cette pub à la télé me rappelle de vérifier la pression des pneus avant le voyage_.

Ce qui serait incorrect, c'est *_ça (cette situation) me rappelle *de* l'été dernier_ comme suggéré par jaimejaime (#7)





> _ça me rappelle de ...
> ça me rappelle que ..._
> 
> (That reminds me of + noun
> That reminds me that ....)


En résumé, _*ça me rappelle de_ + nom , _ça me rappelle_ + nom , _ça me rappelle de_ + infinitif , _ça me rappelle que_ + proposition


----------



## Micia93

comme quoi, on peut être du même pays et avoir des différences de langage!


----------

